# Lures to trade? Post them here!



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

OK guys, I'll stick this for you. Let see if we get enough intrestr to warrent it. If you have any lures you would like to trade or swap post them here. Pictures would help I am sure. Good luck and good trading.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i know i have some muskie lures that i will never use i will get some pics of them i know some muskie newbie would love to trade bass lure for em...


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I NEED muskie lures!

I have bass lures to spare.


----------



## BaitBucket (Nov 13, 2005)

Oh man... the pressure's on. I'm feeling a little warm. A trickle of sweat on the brow... where did I put that camera? I think Laura had it, taking pics of Claire, our new grandbaby. No, we had it on the boat the other day. I promised pics of a lunker... didn't get a bite... so I hid the camera and hoped nobody would ask. Now where did I put it? ... .... .... ok, it's not in the boat, or in the van.... I looked all over the garage... had to have it when I got home... let's retrace the steps now. I had it when I got home, cause I was going to hide it...  Oh yea, I figured I'd charge the batts. Nobody can ever find it when I charge the batteries! But that means it's not ready for pics yet. I've got some lures.. nobody's going to want some pink rooster tails. I could look through all the plastic ones. Would anyone really have a use for 1' long black crickets? Maybe I'll send those to Dale and John for starting this thread.

Seriously, I'll try to find something tomorrow... Thanks luredaddy and DaleM!!

Mark


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

ok i got a few muskie lures, and a few lucky craft lures that i am afraid to touch cuz there so expensive, will post when i buy my camera.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

anyone who has some lures to swap, place a picture or description here, lets get this ball rolling !!! 

ill be posting some soon !!


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

THANKS Dale, I have not been able to get on the site for two days, this is a nice surprise! John


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Looking for Gold Foil Monster Shads, medium diving lip preferred, deep diving lips OK. THANKS! John [email protected]


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Will trade for Monster Shads in Gold Foil. Medium diving lip preferred, but deep diving lip OK. Thanks! John [email protected]


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

Got a bunch of bass lures. 

Fishcrazy


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

luiquid soap, i am interested in the luckycrafts., let me know what type of stuff you are looking for.


----------



## justme (Apr 17, 2004)

if you can't trade these I will buy them..i will look and see if i have what you want later today..


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

JUSTME,
I have more in other colors. I would also trade for TOTS in chrome with blue ribs,gold with black back,or rainbow chrome. You can email me at [email protected]. John


----------



## justme (Apr 17, 2004)

I will get back to you tonite...have to see what i have..


----------



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

Same here liquid, Ive got spinners, and rapalas. Will get pics sometime today.

Rapalas, None of these have seen the water!!!

Countdown Minnow 









Countdown Hot Mustard Muddler









Rattlin Rapalas Bass and Bluegill









Jointed Shad Rap Walleye









Jointed Shap Rap Firetiger and Blue Fox Spoons









Fat Rap Perch









Booyah, Terminator Spinnerbaits(These have seen water)









Senkos(1 missing from darker color)









Just for fun a nice Bait Box tackle box for a youngster









Ok I have all of these up for trade, Im looking for something other than Rapalas since I have a ton of them. Nothing deep diving(10 ft or more), I guess just pm me or post whats up for trade.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

ok well the muskie lures i have that i dont use are a creek chub, which is the brand its red/ white and jointed, and i have a gaint rapala perch lure, ill get pics in about a week, out of a camera right now
both were used once


----------



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

ITSBRAD what kind of lures are u lookin for in exchange for the tackle box


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

I've got dozens of assorted worm harnesses in a variety of colors. Wire and mono, single and double hooks, variety of sizes and styles of blades. All brand new in the package, various makes. Would like to trade these in asst. groups of 1/2 dozen or more.

Make me an offer, will consider all trades. Spring/Summer 'eye season is around the corner....


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

I have a Husky Jerk (HJ12) that I am wanting to trade for an HJ10. I threw the box away but the lure has never been used. I also have a few other lures. I will try to get pictures on here tommorow.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

What size tots do you want? What size are the ones in the pics? I can picture some blue herring bone and gold and black. Just have to look and see if I still have them.


----------



## saugeye (Apr 10, 2004)

Are those the ones with gold, blue, red?


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

The size is the smallest size, the body without the diving lip is 2". The rainbow chrome is a BRIGHT rainbow, the color # is 148. THANKS!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Luredaddy did you ever get a Contender frame like you were looking for ?


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Whaler,
I sent you an email through OGF, not sure if system is working. Email me at [email protected] 
John


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Instead of paying top $ at the stores, do some trading! Post the Musky lures you never use, the bass lures you were conned into, in an infomercial, the baits that have never been used in your box, etc...Give it a shot, while you have the chance. Thanks to OGF for the chance! John


----------



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

I posted mine in the stickied post up top.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Thanks Brad,
I did my best to get this going, and I posted in the wrong place!!!!!!
John


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=11506&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=11507&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Muskie Lures

I have two River Run Manta Glide baits, the Hang 10 version. They were given to me as a gift, and I used one of them once the other has not left the box. I would like to trade them for the smaller version of the same bait or would consider other muskie baits, and would prefer natural colors. I think that one is the Walleye color and the other is Lac Seul Perch.

Pike


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Monster Shads in post #9 are no longer available.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

If you cannot trade baits now, between hunting season and spring, WHEN can you? I will trade anytime! If this does not work, DALE tried! If you are looking for a bait or two, email me. If you have some antique baits to trade, even better. I will find what you NEED! DO NOT TIE UP BOARD SPACE, email me at [email protected] THANKS!


----------



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

I have over 100 rubber worms i do not use them i would like to get rooster tails or spinners or crank baits in return let me know what you go thanks


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have 2 Lucky Craft Live Pointers. One in Aurora Black and one in MS American Shad. Used once and the action wasnt what I was looking for. Will trade for Lucky Craft LVR-D7 in MS American Shad or maybe something else.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Anybody have any banjo minnows that they don't want anymore? I want to try some.


----------



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

i have tiki sticks carmel apple and watermellon red flake
will be willing to trade for any good bass lures


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

i have about 10-12 michigan stinger spoons the 3 3/4 inch ones that i would be willing to trade for possibly some hot n tots, wally divers, shad raps (sr5/7), or possibly a new line counter reel, e-mail me at [email protected], because i dont check this forum to often


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i forgot all about this thread


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Looking for the old color c lector black Rat L Trap in 1/2 oz size.
Will buy or trade for them


----------



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

i have the original flying lure never used make me an offer the one you seen on tv


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Allright dont mean to bump the thread but I have 2 lures that are not going to touch the water anymore. One is a lucky craft pointer sp95 its in pretty good condition but is missing the feather on the hook. The color I am not exactly sure of, its not listed a combination of ghost minnow and tennesee shad. Bait retails for 19.99.
http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.TextId?hvarTextId=57480&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults

Also I have a lucky craft Bevy Shad Sp which has only been used once. The biat retails for 14.99. http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.TextId?hvarTextId=29824&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults in color 38.

I am willing to trade for rapala DT crankbaits at any model or make me an offer. PM me please....


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Gold Crank N Dive SD or MD wanted....
Black System 10 Rat L Trap wanted...
I have the KC Twitcher for sale
Thanks


----------



## Eyestalker (Oct 10, 2004)

I thought I would jump in here and let you all know I have well over 500 for sale or trade crankbaits new in the box. I have many many vintage hot tots, wiggle warts,mag warts,shallo sticks,and more. I also have 150+ Storm original lures. These are the old style storms in new style packaging from rapala.
I have old wooden Poes lures in the package,many luhr jensen lures which include power dive minnows,hot lips,Td 15's.
The rapalas I have range from Glass shad raps,countdowns,DT 10 thru 16's,floating, Rattlin raps, and many more.
Smithwicks rogues,Rebels,Excaliburs new and used,Reef runners,Cotton Cordell grappler shads and alot more.
I also have a pile of assorted tackle so if your looking for something just ask.
If anyone has any interest or would just like to purchase,you can't beat these prices. Send E-Mail to [email protected]
Let me know what you are after and what you may have for trade.
I only charge actual shipping and do accept paypal.
Thanks for looking, Woody


----------

